# UC Riverside Writing For The Performing Arts MFA



## missthemountains (Mar 12, 2021)

Hey, has anyone applied for this program? I applied in early January and haven't heard anything.


----------



## magnoliamfa (Mar 16, 2021)

I applied to UC Riverside! According to a few posts on GradCafe, acceptances for all genres have been sent out. 

I also applied to UVic but haven't heard anything. Have you?


----------



## missthemountains (Mar 17, 2021)

magnoliamfa said:


> I applied to UC Riverside! According to a few posts on GradCafe, acceptances for all genres have been sent out.
> 
> I also applied to UVic but haven't heard anything. Have you?


Re: UVic--I have not. On GradCafe, I'm not seeing anything that says acceptances have been sent out - all the MFA posts look like they're from 2020 or before, unless I'm not seeing something right.


----------



## magnoliamfa (Mar 17, 2021)

missthemountains said:


> Re: UVic--I have not. On GradCafe, I'm not seeing anything that says acceptances have been sent out - all the MFA posts look like they're from 2020 or before, unless I'm not seeing something right.



For UCR, other genres posted fall 2021 acceptances, and in the GradCafe Literary forum, folks have shared that they spoke with the department and the department told them all acceptances have been sent for all genres. It looks like the department has a waitlist but has not communicated directly with people on the waitlist. 

Weird about UVic! I wonder what's up with them.


----------



## missthemountains (Mar 17, 2021)

Just emailed and I didn’t get in. Yay rejection!!!!!! Hope you have better luck.


----------



## magnoliamfa (Mar 18, 2021)

Oh no :/ Fingers crossed your other waitlist comes through!


----------

